# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - ASP / ASP.NET / MVC / Web API >  Using Bootstrap-Table In ASP.NET Core MVC 5 Web Application

## KGComputers

Hello,

In this blogpost Getting Started With Bootstrap-Table In An ASP.NET Core MVC 5 Web Application With Entity Framework Core And SQL Server, I'll demonstrate on how to display information from SQL Server database into an ASP.NET Core MVC 5 using Bootstrap-Table developed by Wenzhixin. This is in preparation if we will migrate some of our projects to .NET Core or upgrade our existing projects to use the latest version of the Bootstrap-Table.

- kgc

----------


## blakejosh

How to create content on the site ?

----------


## fsraelyrice

Now it has become much easier to create content for the site. If previously you had to spend a long time studying all the different sources, directly Bootstrap editor can facilitate all these processes. After all, thanks to such an editor, you can quickly increase the productivity of the content manager who performed this work. In addition, there is an excellent opportunity to use the latest widgets, thanks to which the site looks much more solid. And besides, now a file manager and an image editor are simply necessary. Therefore, they are also in the editor and have fully integrated with it. So now you can place your files on your server, Amazon S3, or anywhere else.

----------

